
How to hallucinate with ping pong balls - jackallis
https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p05vt4yl/how-to-hallucinate-with-ping-pong-balls
======
vinceguidry
I've done a lot of trance meditation in the past and the description of the
video nails how it works precisely. You lower the amount of sensory input the
brain is getting and eventually the outside world drowns out and the brain is
free to manufacture experience all by itself. With conscious direction you can
'do' some really cool stuff.

